# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  LSD (Acid) in Lucid Dreams

## Afterglow

I had a lucid a little while ago where i went lucid just shortly after I took acid in the dream.

Despite going lucid, the effects of the acid continued to expand and grow much the same as in real life, almost mimicking exactly the same effects as in real life.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?

----------


## CeDeR

So it was a virtual acid?
Because i started having lucid dreams with LSD after the effect was wearing off when i could finally sleep, i had the most vivid lucid dreams ever and lasted for very long..
But i have never tasted one in my dreams...Sounds cool,but always i take drugs in my dreams they have different effects than IRL....

----------


## Afterglow

Yeah the LSD was taken in my dream, and persisted through lucidity, and no matter what i tried i couldnt get it to stop getting more intense etc.

Very realistic

----------


## CeDeR

wow that can be really good or really bad very like IRL.
so did u enjoyed it or was it too strong?and how did u manage to wake up?

----------


## Afterglow

It was great for a minute, but after a while it was horrible.

There were spiders everywhere and i couldn't control anything I saw or heard.

I woke up after it got too horrifying to handle

----------


## epiclife

During a dream once I was having really crazy visuals with clouds turning into one another and I was able to move them with my finger.  In my dream a friend said I was seeing these things because of the LSD, but I have taken LSD a lot of times and never had visual like that at all.  Then recongnizing this as a dream sing I then went lucid.

----------


## Afterglow

> During a dream once I was having really crazy visuals with clouds turning into one another and I was able to move them with my finger.  In my dream a friend said I was seeing these things because of the LSD, but I have taken LSD a lot of times and never had visual like that at all.  Then recongnizing this as a dream sing I then went lucid.



Wow that's crazy, but glad you went lucid lol, could've been a hell of a nightmare.

but yeah i was told in my dream i was on LSD but i couldnt stop the effects, I also kept feeling like i was pushing through thick, wirey spiderwebs.

----------


## Bu5hman

It'd be interesting to see what a person who's never done acid experiences when they take dream-acid.

----------


## Afterglow

> It'd be interesting to see what a person who's never done acid experiences when they take dream-acid.



yeah definitely, it'd probably be worse, or more intense i'd think.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I've never taken any drug in RL, but I was once snuck ecstasy in a non-LD. It made me hyperactive and very dizzy. Nothing like the real effects, I'm sure.

----------


## Afterglow

> I've never taken any drug in RL, but I was once snuck ecstasy in a non-LD. It made me hyperactive and very dizzy. Nothing like the real effects, I'm sure.



Yeah, in dreams I suppose you feel what your brain expects the experience to feel like, which can either be accurate or not at all, but then again I'm not really sure.

----------


## DrTechnical

My experience is that taking a drug in a lucid yields the exact same result as in reality. Your brain can replicate the experience very accurately.

----------


## SnakeCharmer

> It'd be interesting to see what a person who's never done acid experiences when they take dream-acid.



It happened to me. I've never done LSD in real life, but took it in a dream. It caused a anomalies in colors and lightning, but nothing beyond that.

It's probably possible to replicate effects of any psychoactive substance without actually using them.

----------


## whyed-eyed

ive been on mushrooms in my dreams.. havnt actualy personally taken LSD or mushrooms but knowing what it might be like from other peoples accounts my mind created it

peoples faces were warped.. felt like i was looking at the world through a fish bowl, and my whole body just had the most unfamiliar feeling. It was quite a scary experience as it wasnt a lucid dream and i was convinced i was fucked... another time i had mushrooms again and this time i just couldnt stop laughing for about 10 mins as me and a friend just found anything and everything hilllllllarious  ::D:  haha

just to add.. ive had about 5 other dreams where ive dropped ecstacy, (which ive done in real life) and i actualy fealt the real overwhelming feeling of joy and empathy. with no come down  :smiley:  was great

----------


## Afterglow

> ive been on mushrooms in my dreams.. havnt actualy personally taken LSD or mushrooms but knowing what it might be like from other peoples accounts my mind created it
> 
> peoples faces were warped.. felt like i was looking at the world through a fish bowl, and my whole body just had the most unfamiliar feeling. It was quite a scary experience as it wasnt a lucid dream and i was convinced i was fucked... another time i had mushrooms again and this time i just couldnt stop laughing for about 10 mins as me and a friend just found anything and everything hilllllllarious  haha
> 
> just to add.. ive had about 5 other dreams where ive dropped ecstacy, (which ive done in real life) and i actualy fealt the real overwhelming feeling of joy and empathy. with no come down  was great



Wow,l ive never tried shrooms or ecstacy but the acid account seems pretty realistic, and from what ive heard from friends etc. the other stuff seems pretty realistic. Thanks for the contribution!

----------


## lala2

I've had one dream where I fell off my bed...so then I'm staring at my bedspread and getting these intense visuals, very much like acid but probably even more intense then the only time i've done it in real life...I was paralyzed laying on the floor when i was seeing this and then in my dream my mom came in and helped me up and i woke up...but i was at school so this would have been impossible

Last night in one of my dreams, a few months after the other dream, my mom was giving me acid and i wanted more because i couldn't feel it (and i think i was confusing this with my mushroom trip a few weeks ago where i wanted an intense trip but my friend wouldn't let me take more because it was my first time) but i think i remember seeing visuals similar if not exact to the mushroom trip in my dream (acid and mushrooms seem like the same thing to me, and chemically they are really close in structure)
Well I don't really know where i'm going with this because i can't remember any more of the dream, It's like in my dreams lately i don't let myself lucid dream or i try too hard to and i'm left super scrambled in the morning, i feel like i'm torturing myself sending my mind in loops

----------


## Moto

I had a really long ND a few weeks back where at the end I took an LSD tablet(never taken LSD before) and  the world BURST in color, and visuals, and then I got whirled around, there was a large knocking on my right thigh and BAM, I was back in bed, hahaha.  It felt like I landed in the bed hehe. ::shock:: .  But it was very exhilirating, and I felt GREAT afterwards, like I drank something really really good, and it soothed all my muscles. Man, Whenever I get done training, Ima do it again  :smiley: .  Namaste

----------


## Conscript

I think I just found my first dream goal. Thanks!

----------


## MrFantasy

I have never successfully taken drugs in a lucid dream (and felt effects) but I have taken drugs in non-lucid dreams and it felt very much like the real thing. It's probably just because I don't think it will work, and so it doesn't.

----------

